# Drag Wheel Setup



## Wagonbacker9 (Apr 3, 2011)

So, as you can see, I'm new here, I've spent a lot of time over the last few days searching information on drag wheel setups, what fits and whatnot... and it takes forever to find all the info. I'm betting to most of you guys its just given, but for those of us who don't know, I thought it might be helpful to see what does and doesn't work. From what I've gathered I know the following:

Fronts:
04's can clear 15" skinnies
05-06's need to go up to a 17" to clear the brakes
17x4.5 with a 3.5" backspace (stock spare, less backspace will work)
26x4.5x17 tire (185/55/17) (M&H and hoosier are the only makers?)


Rears:
15" will clear all years
Backspacing needs to be:
7.5" for 10" wheels
6 7/8 for 9" wheels
5.5" for 8" wheels

All these backspaces are minimum, and a little more would be better

Max tires on those respective rear sizes are roughly:
275/50/15 (you can go up to a 60 profile for taller)
Roughly equals out to a 26x11.5x15

Maxing this out will require a fender roll, and suspension stiffening, or dropping down to a 255 (10.5) or so.

Am I on track? And I can't find a recommended front tire size anywhere..


----------



## Wagonbacker9 (Apr 3, 2011)

southeasternfoxbodies has the following info on it:
This is a picture of a 2005 Pontiac GTO with the (Front) 15x3.75 with 1.5” Backspace and 165/80/15 Kumhos
(Rear) 15x10 with 7.5” Backspace and 275/50/15 Mickey Thompson ET Street Radials 








What gives?


----------



## GoatCity (May 7, 2010)

I too need to get some traction at the rear! i am pushing 500 RWHP and just spin through first gear and part of second with a 3500 stall. I would also like some opinions on the best laucnch for this car? this is an NA built stroker..


----------



## lowpro192000 (Jun 2, 2011)

Would a 15x8 with a 6.5 backspace work?


----------



## Wagonbacker9 (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm betting it would cause a lot of clearance issues on the suspension. I'd have to go take a look under my car to see what kind of space there is. With a smaller tire it would probably work.


----------



## pnpracing (Apr 18, 2011)

I too was thinking of going with a drag wheel combo and had a few questions..first off if you go with different diameters will it miss up the ABS? Do you have to tell the computer your doing it? Also I am assuming you have to lift the back of the car for fender lip clearance?


----------



## Wagonbacker9 (Apr 3, 2011)

pnpracing said:


> I too was thinking of going with a drag wheel combo and had a few questions..first off if you go with different diameters will it miss up the ABS? Do you have to tell the computer your doing it? Also I am assuming you have to lift the back of the car for fender lip clearance?


The 185/65/15s front matched with 275/50/15's out back are causing the ABS to trip every once in a while, but its not unbearable. when I had the stock tires matched with either pair it did not trip, so if they were a bit closer it likely would not.

As for fender clearance, a fender roll does wonders, I also put in drag bags.


----------



## RobT (May 28, 2020)

Wagonbacker9 said:


> southeasternfoxbodies has the following info on it:
> This is a picture of a 2005 Pontiac GTO with the (Front) 15x3.75 with 1.5” Backspace and 165/80/15 Kumhos
> (Rear) 15x10 with 7.5” Backspace and 275/50/15 Mickey Thompson ET Street Radials
> 
> ...


What bolt pattern? I can’t seem to find any wheels other than tuner wheels with the 5x120


----------

